# Serie A 08-09 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2008)

Torino v Palermo
 08/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  2.40 2.90 2.95 All Bets (24) 
Bologna v Roma
 08/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  4.00 3.10 1.90 All Bets (23) 
Catania v Cagliari
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  2.00 3.00 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Chievo v Juventus
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  6.00 3.50 1.55 All Bets (24) 
Fiorentina v Atalanta
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.50 3.50 6.75 All Bets (20) 
Genoa v Reggina
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.55 3.50 6.00 All Bets (22) 
Inter v Udinese
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.50 All Bets (21) 
Lazio v Siena
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.55 3.50 6.00 All Bets (22) 
SSC Napoli v Sampdoria
 09/11/2008 14:00 GMT
  1.70 3.30 4.75 All Bets (24) 
Lecce v AC Milan
 09/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  6.00 3.50 1.55 All Bets (24)


----------

